# Recommendations on purchasing a house in Nicosia



## shirleyhu (Nov 6, 2012)

Hi, all

Does anyone know property developers or holders who have houses for sale in Nicosia region? Either new or second-handed are fine.

If anyone has any idea please help me with it.

Thank you


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi Shirley and welcome to the forum. Have a look at the warnings about the perils of purchasing property here in Cyprus before you part with your money.


----------



## shirleyhu (Nov 6, 2012)

Pam n Dave said:


> Hi Shirley and welcome to the forum. Have a look at the warnings about the perils of purchasing property here in Cyprus before you part with your money.


Thank you for the warning. I'm going to take a look. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The safest way to buy a property is to buy a resale with title deeds.
As you are looking in the Nicosia area I can't recommend a developer as I only know Paphos developers. 
If you should decide to buy new from a developer make certain that you do not use the lawyer that the developer recommends. Find an independant lawyer and make certain that they check the developer out very thoroughly to make sure they are financially sound before you sign any contracts.


----------



## shirleyhu (Nov 6, 2012)

Veronica said:


> The safest way to buy a property is to buy a resale with title deeds.
> As you are looking in the Nicosia area I can't recommend a developer as I only know Paphos developers.
> If you should decide to buy new from a developer make certain that you do not use the lawyer that the developer recommends. Find an independant lawyer and make certain that they check the developer out very thoroughly to make sure they are financially sound before you sign any contracts.


Dear V, thank you for your advices coz for me, it doesnt matter to buy a resale one. thanks a looot!!:clap2::clap2:


----------



## shirleyhu (Nov 6, 2012)

timouna01 said:


> Hi Shirley,
> 
> What are you searching for ? A house or an apartment ?


Hi, Timouna

Both are ok. Do you have any info.?? Prefer resale one which located in Engomi area.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

timouna01 said:


> Hi Shirley,
> 
> What are you searching for ? A house or an apartment ?


If you are an agent, touting for business it is against the rules of this forum.


----------



## shirleyhu (Nov 6, 2012)

timouna01 said:


> Hi Veronica I'm absolutely not an agent who's trying to do business through forums. I just live in Nicosia and Know people who are selling their properties. So I'm just helping both side.
> 
> Hi Shirley I don't know nothing in engomi area, but someone is selling his apartment in the center of Nicosia so i can give you the link of his apartment if you would like to see it.


It sounds great!! Please show me the link. Thanks!!!!


----------



## shirleyhu (Nov 6, 2012)

timouna01 said:


> Hi Shirley. Sorry for my late reply obviously the forum does not allow me yet to post a link. Sorry about that. I will try later.
> 
> Mouna Bouchouk


Really really thank you!!!!


----------

